# Greasy question: Rebuilding Hurst Competition Plus Shifter



## frenchGOAT (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm tearing down a muncie 4 speed for rebuild and started with the shifter (hurst competition plus) a few days ago, and come up with a few questions I thought I'd pose to the forum. 

1. What kind of grease/lubrication should be used when rebuilding a Hurst shifter? 

A quick google search came up with some vague answers on other forums that digressed into unrelated topics. In the end I used what I had on hand, some Lucas Red "N" Tacky Grease

2. Where should the grease be put?

There are some obvious areas, but interested in other's opinion and experience. Specifically should grease be put in between the gates and the shim plates' face as they are being stacked to be reinstalled? Around the main pivot pin?

Thoughts? Advice?

Thanks in advance
JT


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

I've used Lubriplate during several hurst shifter rebuilds, has worked well, a chebby racer buddy put me on to it. The sticky red stuff I use is Mystick JT6. typically use it liberally coating the pinion bearings when setting pinion depth and drag when assembling differentials.


----------



## frenchGOAT (Jan 21, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> I've used Lubriplate during several hurst shifter rebuilds, has worked well, a chebby racer buddy put me on to it. The sticky red stuff I use is Mystick JT6. typically use it liberally coating the pinion bearings when setting pinion depth and drag when assembling differentials.


Is that to say the red stuff is overkill for shifter rebuilds??


----------

